# Band saw cutting speed for aluminum



## prasad (Feb 13, 2015)

Guys, 

I am seriously looking at band saws. So far I have been working on aluminum mostly. What do you consider as suitable speed of the blade for aluminum? How is the blade TPI selected for metals? Any other guidelines to help me make up my mind --- please. 

Thanks
Prasad


----------



## OldMachinist (Feb 13, 2015)

Download this guide, everything you want know about band sawing.

http://www.lenoxtools.com/Guides/LENOX Guide to Band Sawing.pdf


----------



## Frank Ford (Feb 15, 2015)

Aluminum cuts at the same speed as wood, and for the last 40 years or so I've used my Delta 14" vertical band saw for both wood and aluminum with the same blades for both materials.

Steel, brass, and other metals get cut on my metal cutting vertical band saw, at about a tenth the speed.


----------



## prasad (Feb 16, 2015)

Thank you Frank, (and OldMachinist), 

Your reply and the LennoxTools advice from "OldMachinst" helped me decide. I bought a table top band saw by Ryobi from Home Depot. It came with one blade.  I guess the blade is meant for wood. I will use it for aluminum. 

Thanks guys
Prasad


----------



## T Bredehoft (Feb 16, 2015)

I've been using a craftsman table top band saw for balsa and aluminum, up to 5/8 thick, same speed, same blade.  The blade is a tiny thing, (comparatively) something like .020 thick and 1/8 wide.  I don't crowd it in aluminum, but it just sings through it. It's 12 teeth per inch and I've cut .030 aluminum with no trouble. I thought about using candle wax to lube the blade, but it's never had any build up so I've used nothing.


----------



## george wilson (Feb 16, 2015)

High speed is fine for aluminum or brass. But,the worst thing about aluminum is the teeth getting loaded up clear full. Use some kerosene or WD 40 as a cutting fluid. Brass is cut dry.


----------



## prasad (Feb 20, 2015)

Thank you all for your guidance. I bought a table top model by Ryobi from Home Depot. It is 9" model and still sitting in the box. I have to make room in my small machine shop. 

Regards to all, 
Prasad


----------



## Frank Ford (Feb 20, 2015)

I'll second the candle wax lube.  I keep a candle handy for lubricating saw tables, hand planes and saws for woodworking, and it makes a simple, not-very-messy lube to reduce aluminum's tendency to glue itself to band saw blades when making heavy cuts:


----------



## Bill C. (Feb 20, 2015)

If you have a small air compressor it helps to move chips out of the way of layout lines. Some model bandsaws have this feature, beats blowing them away by yourself.


----------



## prasad (Feb 28, 2015)

Bill C. said:


> If you have a small air compressor it helps to move chips out of the way of layout lines. Some model bandsaws have this feature, beats blowing them away by yourself.


Hi Bill, 

I do not have a compressor. I would rather mount a large metal tray under the band saw and use a chip brush to collect aluminum dust. I am afraid blowing the dust away will spread it around on the floor to get caught under the shoes which will make it way into the living area of my home. That will get me into big trouble.  

My new Ryobi band saw does have a port at the bottom return of the blade. I was wondering if I could connect my shopvac to this port which may help take away some of the aluminum dust? 

Thank you 
Prasad


----------



## prasad (Feb 28, 2015)

Bill C. said:


> If you have a small air compressor it helps to move chips out of the way of layout lines. Some model bandsaws have this feature, beats blowing them away by yourself.


Hi Bill, 

I do not have a compressor. I would rather mount a large metal tray under the band saw and use a chip brush to collect aluminum dust. I am afraid blowing the dust away will spread it around on the floor to get caught under the shoes which will make it way into the living area of my home. That will get me into big trouble.  

My new Ryobi band saw does have a port at the bottom return of the blade. I was wondering if I could connect my shopvac to this port which may help take away some of the aluminum dust? 

Thank you 
Prasad


----------

